# Laika's swim in the pool!



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

From this past summer. She had a blast in the pool! couldn't keep her out of it.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

So cool and I wish we had a pool for Rusty to swim in!


----------



## Nertz71 (Sep 16, 2013)

Ahahaha! I love to take my dogs to the river...but they always get so dirty...as you can see in the pic


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

Nertz71 said:


> Ahahaha! I love to take my dogs to the river...but they always get so dirty...as you can see in the pic


Hahaha yes Laika loves the river and always gets so muddy! She always seems to find the mud puddles. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Laika did great. She really seems to like it. I wish I had a house with a pool--for the dogs as much as for me.

Who's the little dog? He seems to like to pool too.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Nertz71 said:


> Ahahaha! I love to take my dogs to the river...but they always get so dirty...as you can see in the pic


haha it looks like "Yeah I know I'm in trouble" Great picture!


----------



## JessCDoyle (May 21, 2013)

OutWest said:


> Laika did great. She really seems to like it. I wish I had a house with a pool--for the dogs as much as for me.
> 
> Who's the little dog? He seems to like to pool too.


Thanks! My parents pool actually. And that's Lucy. She's a jack Russell terrier who is about 11-12 years old. OCD with her ball. My relatives dog but couldn't take care of her anymore so my mom took her in. She's a sweetheart but didn't care much for a pup in the household lol 

Our next place (bf and I) hope to have a large pool specially for the dogs. As of now we resort to camping grounds and the river and lake nearby. My parents are further away so it's a once a year in their pool type thing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

